# is this an angel step stump ?



## phinds (Mar 23, 2016)

Calling @Kevin, @Mr. Peet , and any other sawyers who may tune in:

Saw this when I was out walking in the neighborhood. I don't know what kind of tree it was but it looks to me like what I would expect a stump to look like if it has angel step compression wood inside, but that's just an opinion not based on any knowledge. I'm wondering if any of sawyers on the forum can confirm that and have you seen this before? Is it rare? Is it common?

It's about 2 1/2 feet across


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 23, 2016)

Not a sawyer but I would call that curly.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Kevin (Mar 23, 2016)

I don't think you can see angel step from outside the tree. I know I couldn't. That's random curl from compression. I have seen ERC trees down here wityh that much outward ripples but the curl wan't nearly as intense as what I hoped once opened. Trees are a box of chocolates.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phinds (Mar 23, 2016)

Thanks guys. Guess I was off on that one (no big surprise there )


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 23, 2016)

So what is Angel step while we are at it.


----------



## phinds (Mar 23, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> So what is Angel step while we are at it.


http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/_discussion_figureandgrain_pics.htm

http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/_g_A.htm

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 23, 2016)

phinds said:


> http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/_discussion_figureandgrain_pics.htm
> 
> http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/_g_A.htm



Got ya. I had some ash like that. Still might have a couple game call pieces but wish I had more. I had a pic of the outside before i cut it I can try and dig up for you.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 23, 2016)

Angel step shows up in BLM a lot. I usually find it at the burl edge

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 23, 2016)

Here ya go. I just remember I got some thins of it also to make box tops or something. To pretty to throw away. I thought it was just a normal curl but it has that step look then slides out to normal curl.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## phinds (Mar 23, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> Here ya go. I just remember I got some thins of it also to make box tops or something. To pretty to throw away. I thought it was just a normal curl but it has that step look then slides out to normal curl.
> 
> View attachment 100041


Thanks. I appreciate your posting this pic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 23, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> Here ya go. I just remember I got some thins of it also to make box tops or something. To pretty to throw away. I thought it was just a normal curl but it has that step look then slides out to normal curl.
> 
> View attachment 100041



Quilt looks bubbly like that

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 25, 2016)

Paul, you were right in your thoughts. That stump would result in figure. Cut on the tangential results "curly". Often not continuous as you move into the pith on a horizontal plane, but continuous on an upward or downward angle. Cut your stump radially, and the angle will often appear as 'Angel step', but not always. Just as with other figured wood, it can disappear as you reach the pith and visa versa. 

Your stump is far more heavy with compression wood and external curl than what would hold 'Angel step". You need some space and smooth growth mixed in to have the "step" figure. Your stump is likely just curly, and I would bet some of it is 'Tiger striped' too. Looks pretty far gone, we could five and dime it and get it stabilized? Tiger striped spalted maple perhaps?


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2016)

Thanks Mark. By the way, when you say "tiger stripe" do you mean what is normally called fiddleback? I've seen it used for both fiddleback and just plain curly but I think you must be using if to mean fiddleback because you are contrasting it with curly, yes?


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 25, 2016)

Yes, 'Tiger stripe' is a form of 'Fiddle back' curl when the ribbon effect appears like the stripes on a tiger. Having the thin start to the curl that widens toward the middle to taper off at the other end. Then this curl is complimented by those around it in the same general pattern. In the end, calling it curly is the simple way to define it.

I once asked an old timer why they didn't call it Zebra stripe, he turned and walked away. I assume it was a marketing reason, since Tigers are more rare....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Mar 25, 2016)

I have always maintained (and still do) that fiddleback is only correctly used as a term to reference only instrument grade _quartersawn_ wood with ultra tight curl ... especially maple but the term can be applied to any species having such tight curl sawn within the quarter range for instrument makers. There is no doubt whatsoever that the term had its beginnings from instrument makers and was co-opted to include any old type of curl on any old board as it is improperly used today.

Just like tiger stripe is not used properly (as properly and well-described by Mark) today nor often quilt or any other term of figure you might want to choose. Not that the definitions of words are ever corrupted or anything. Yesterday I was so gay, I am just not feeling it today though . . . .

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 25, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I have always maintained (and still do) that fiddleback is only correctly used as a term to reference only instrument grade _quartersawn_ wood with ultra tight curl ... especially maple but the term can be applied to any species having such tight curl sawn within the quarter range for instrument makers. There is no doubt whatsoever that the term had its beginnings from instrument makers and was co-opted to include any old type of curl on any old board as it is improperly used today.
> 
> Just like tiger stripe is not used properly (as properly and well-described by Mark) today nor often quilt or any other term of figure you might want to choose. Not that the definitions of words are ever corrupted or anything. Yesterday I was so gay, I am just not feeling it today though . . . .


 Not sure but I THINK this is way more info then we needed about this or Katlyn's stump.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 25, 2016)

So what's this one guys? Looks like curl on an angle like a set if steps.


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 25, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> So what's this one guys? Looks like curl on an angle like a set if steps. View attachment 100207



Angel step- I will get a pic of both sides of a piece I have.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 25, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Angel step- I will get a pic of both sides of a piece I have.



Lol. Never knew I had some! Man I'm glad this thread came up!


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 25, 2016)

Very likely you will have "Angel step" figure, however wood can fool even the best and fine nothing after a few inches of growth. Additionally, the figure can be lost in the milling process, but looks like you might have to really mess things up to do so with that stock Cody. Good luck....

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 25, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> Lol. Never knew I had some! Man I'm glad this thread came up!


This is a small piece but you can see the pattern on outside and inside. Remember -I do not saw trees down- I usually see in boards Mostly in Big leaf Both sides of same piece. Sorry the pic is blurry but you can see it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 25, 2016)

Mr peet your words are sound advise I wish I knew along time ago... I've bought some stuff based on outside figure to be highly disappointed. 

This piece I plan to have a nice brook trout mounted and put on the face of since its flat on the other side. Will look real nice sitting on an end table or something.


----------

